# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 11:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2019 às 21:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. 

Máxima: 29.2ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2019 às 21:30)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e algum calor, excelente para piscina! 
Máx: *33,7ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*

Tatual: *24,5ºC*
________
@Manmarlopes, Obrigado pelo comentário que ainda escreveste no tópico de Julho. Abraço


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2019 às 21:38)

Por Manta Rota, há cerca de meia-hora estavam 20,7ºC. Agora, após a mudança da direcção do vento para o quadrante Norte, estão 28,0ºC (dados do sensor auriol). *EDIT 21:46* - 28,4ºC.

Um típico dia algarvio, mais concretamente do sotavento: dia a aquecer pela manhã, pelas 11/12h o vento roda para o quadrante Sul e a temperatura desce, estagnando à porta dos 30ºC. Ai final da tarde/início da noite, volta o vento de Norte e a temperatura dispara.

Nota para a água gelada, especialmente durante a manhã. No quadro da concessão estava escrito "18ºC", mas não me admirava se estivessem menos. Já fui duas vezes a Matosinhos este ano e não me custou tanto a entrar na água. No levante, no party


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 22:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por Manta Rota, há cerca de meia-hora estavam 20,7ºC. Agora, após a mudança da direcção do vento para o quadrante Norte, estão 28,0ºC (dados do sensor auriol). *EDIT 21:46* - 28,4ºC.
> 
> Um típico dia algarvio, mais concretamente do sotavento: dia a aquecer pela manhã, pelas 11/12h o vento roda para o quadrante Sul e a temperatura desce, estagnando à porta dos 30ºC. Ai final da tarde/início da noite, volta o vento de Norte e a temperatura dispara.
> 
> Nota para a água gelada, especialmente durante a manhã. No quadro da concessão estava escrito "18ºC", mas não me admirava se estivessem menos. Já fui duas vezes a Matosinhos este ano e não me custou tanto a entrar na água. No levante, no party


Boas férias Duarte 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2019 às 22:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por Manta Rota, há cerca de meia-hora estavam 20,7ºC. Agora, após a mudança da direcção do vento para o quadrante Norte, estão 28,0ºC (dados do sensor auriol). *EDIT 21:46* - 28,4ºC.
> 
> Um típico dia algarvio, mais concretamente do sotavento: dia a aquecer pela manhã, pelas 11/12h o vento roda para o quadrante Sul e a temperatura desce, estagnando à porta dos 30ºC. Ai final da tarde/início da noite, volta o vento de Norte e a temperatura dispara.
> 
> Nota para a água gelada, especialmente durante a manhã. No quadro da concessão estava escrito "18ºC", mas não me admirava se estivessem menos. Já fui duas vezes a Matosinhos este ano e não me custou tanto a entrar na água. No levante, no party



Podes crer, Duarte, está um verdadeiro gelo. No ano passado, estava mais 3ºC do que está por esta altura. 

Por aqui, a temperatura também ronda os 28ºC. com vento Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2019 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Podes crer, Duarte, está um verdadeiro gelo. No ano passado, estava mais 3ºC do que está por esta altura.
> 
> Por aqui, a temperatura também ronda os 28ºC. com vento Norte.


Basicamente está a acontecer algo idêntico a 2014. Esse ano também foi resumido a muita nortada e em Julho a água no Algarve estava gelada. A boa notícia é que começou a chover logo no início de Setembro e o outono foi bastante chuvoso, mas quanto ao inverno não se pode dizer o mesmo. Veremos o que está reservado este ano. 
Hoje, uma noite mais típica do Algarve no verão, pois, já há mais calor acumulado no Alentejo para ser arrastado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 20:10)

Boas. Sigo com 27.9ºC e vento moderado de Oeste, com um manto espesso de fumo a cobrir todo o horizonte neste quadrante, do incêndio de Tomar/Abrantes...

Máxima de 32.8ºC e mínima de 13.8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2019 às 22:45)

Boa Noite,
Dias iguais sucedem-se e nesta altura também não se pode esperar outra coisa.  Não fosse este tempo mais suave e onde andaria a pouca água que nos resta?! Hoje esta questão foi tema de conversa e infelizmente ainda não sabemos o que nos espera daqui para a frente. Tendo em conta aquilo que tem ocorrido nos últimos anos em Setembro e Outubro, é sempre um receio.
Ribeira de Arronches...




Tendo em conta o estado da mesma, na horta apenas restam as plantações de sequeiro...




....




Poente marcado pelo fumo do incêndio de Tomar/Abrantes...




________________
Máx: *34,2ºC*
Min: *13,8ºC*

Tatual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Ago 2019 às 23:34)

Na zona de Estremoz / Redondo, no Alentejo, sente-se o cheiro a fumo, presumo que seja do incêndio de Tomar.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2019 às 17:00)

Boas,
Há 1 ano atrás, registava neste mesmo dia (e provavelmente por esta hora) *46,1ºC*. Uma onda de calor histórica, pelos vários recordes registados, mas principalmente devido à sua duração. Era bom não voltar a ocorrer tal coisa tão depressa, mas são situações cada vez mais frequentes no futuro, infelizmente!
O dia de hoje segue com céu limpo e calor, um típico dia de verão portanto. 
Máx: *33,8ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

*33,2ºC *atuais com algum vento de Oeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2019 às 17:01)

Tenho imensa pena de ter estado com problemas no sinal da estação durante esse evento (pelo registo apenas...), pelo que os meus dados estavam a vir duma estação vizinha, com valores inflacionados, e não da minha... E também não é que queira que a pobre Davis agora se tenha de sujeitar a temperaturas dessas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 23:40)

Boa noite, 
De novo pelos Algarves, mas desta vez para férias, sigo aqui em Cabanas com 25°C e céu limpo. 

Reparei, a caminho daqui, que os solos estão completamente ressequidos, até os arbustos estão secos. Já parece 2017, ou pior, 2005. Se vier para aí uma vaga de calor no outono do género de setembro de 2016, acho que teremos bastantes problemas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2019 às 00:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> De novo pelos Algarves, mas desta vez para férias, sigo aqui em Cabanas com 25°C e céu limpo.
> 
> Reparei, a caminho daqui, que os solos estão completamente ressequidos, até os arbustos estão secos. Já parece 2017, ou pior, 2005. Se vier para aí uma vaga de calor no outono do género de setembro de 2016, acho que teremos bastantes problemas...



Estive esta noite por Cabanas, jantei no restaurante "O Ideal", recomendo vivamente 

Ambiente muito agradável, algum vento de Norte a manter a temperatura nos 27ºC (temperatura que o carro marcava pelas 23h).

Agora de regresso a Manta Rota, 24,1ºC e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2019 às 13:22)

Bom dia, 
A última noite aqui por Cabanas foi tropical, com uma mínima de 20,4°C. 
Agora estão 25,3°C e céu limpo. A máxima, como é habitual, registar-se-á lá para o fim da tarde/início da noite.   

Há exatamente um ano atrás, estava eu de férias em Albufeira durante a vaga de calor. Nesse dia, estavam 25°C, um vento fresco e um céu de trovoada. De facto, trovejou e choveu bem. 
Após a passagem da trovoada, assisti a um evento raríssimo: um "heatburst". A temperatura subiu de 23°C até 37°C em 5 minutos. Como tinha chovido bem, não havia ninguém na praia, logo foi uma tarde incrível e para recordar.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Ago 2019 às 17:01)

Já vi figueiras praticamente sem folhas e alfarrobeiras a ficarem amarelas. Está tudo no limite e o Verão ainda é uma criança! As temperaturas aumentaram, eu diria, para valores normais para época e a cada dia que passam fazem moça, por isso ainda bem que tivemos Junho e Julho frescos. Se assistirmos a um estabilizar da atmosfera ao longo de Agosto prolongando-se por Setembro a dentro o que para mim parece-me provável entramos numa situação caótica a nível vegetativo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2019 às 21:20)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC

Nem em Agosto, uma pessoa regista noites tropicais, já não é como antigamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2019 às 22:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Agora de regresso a Manta Rota, 24,1ºC e vento moderado de Norte.





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> De novo pelos Algarves, mas desta vez para férias, sigo aqui em Cabanas com 25°C e céu limpo.



Mantenham-me isso assim até 5ª feira. É que não quero frio nas férias na Manta Rota. Os miúdos pediram-me muito que a água esteja quente...Tudo o que seja acima dos 22ºC já é bom.
Ah, e se possível acalmem o vento, já chegam os vendavais do ano passado...

Boas férias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2019 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 30.7ºC
> mínima: 17.8ºC
> ...



Em que zona de Olhão vives? É que se for no Interior, essas temperaturas até se compreendem. As temperaturas mínimas mais altas têm-se registado a menos de 2 km da linha de costa. 

Por aqui, a mudança do vento tem uma grande influência na temperatura. Na última hora e meia, esta foi a evolução da temperatura: 

21:00 - 22,9°C (vento SO)
21:15 - 22,7°C
21:45 - 22,3°C
22:00 - 24,6°C (vento NO)
22:30 - 25,3°C
23:00 - 25,5°C 
Agora - 24,8°C

Depois de uma pequena descida da temperatura devido à falta de vento, o vento voltou em força e, de repente, a temperatura aumentou 0,6°C. 

PS: 25,4°C.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2019 às 13:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> *Em que zona de Olhão vives? É que se for no Interior, essas temperaturas até se compreendem. As temperaturas mínimas mais altas têm-se registado a menos de 2 km da linha de costa. *
> 
> Por aqui, a mudança do vento tem uma grande influência na temperatura. Na última hora e meia, esta foi a evolução da temperatura:
> 
> ...



As mínimas mais altas são registadas a menos de 2 kms da costa, . então, a estação do IPMA em Olhão, ontem teve uma mínima de 17.3ºC e eu uma mínima de 17.9ºC, ou seja, a estação que está praticamente junto à Ria Formosa com condições melhores para ter mínimas mais altas e mesmo assim consegue ter mínimas mais baixas do que eu, que estou à porta da cidade. Logo, essa tua afirmação não faz muito sentido. 

Mesmo assim, estavas mais fresco que eu, que às 00 h tinha 26.4ºC e mesmo assim, a mínima não foi tropical, 18.5ºC.


----------



## Magnusson (6 Ago 2019 às 15:51)

Está prevista alguma mudança na corrente? É que aparentemente a água do mar no Algarve tem estado bem fria para o normal.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2019 às 21:52)

Magnusson disse:


> Está prevista alguma mudança na corrente? É que aparentemente a água do mar no Algarve tem estado bem fria para o normal.


E aparentemente será para continuar. Enquanto não houver um padrão que permita o surgimento do levante, deve ficar entre os valores que se tem tido ao longo do verão.
Nos próximos dias vai aparecer o vento de SW, mas será de pouca dura e terá mais influência na Costa Ocidental onde a nortada tem mantido os valores abaixo dos 15ºC em vários locais.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2019 às 22:03)

Boa Noite,
Dia quente com algumas nuvens altas que ao final da tarde se tornaram mais compactas. Nos próximos dias, apenas nuvens e um ambiente mais abafado.
Tanta falta que faz a chuva...Já lá vão quase 4 meses sem chover algo de jeito.
Final do dia:

















_______
Por breves momentos, apareceram uns muito tímidos e mal formados mammatus....




_________
Máx: *32,3ºC*
Min: *15,8ºC
*
Tatual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2019 às 00:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As mínimas mais altas são registadas a menos de 2 kms da costa, . então, a estação do IPMA em Olhão, ontem teve uma mínima de 17.3ºC e eu uma mínima de 17.9ºC, ou seja, a estação que está praticamente junto à Ria Formosa com condições melhores para ter mínimas mais altas e mesmo assim consegue ter mínimas mais baixas do que eu, que estou à porta da cidade. Logo, essa tua afirmação não faz muito sentido.
> 
> Mesmo assim, estavas mais fresco que eu, que às 00 h tinha 26.4ºC e mesmo assim, a mínima não foi tropical, 18.5ºC.


@algarvio1980 A mínima ontem foi de 19,7°C, e quase que não foi tropical. 

Aliás, posso enumerar aqui as mínimas na  estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira desde o dia 1 de agosto: 

1/08 - 17,4°C
2/08 - 17,6°C
3/08 - 17,9°C
4/08 - 22,0°C
5/08 - 20,4°C
6/08 - 19,7°C

Das 6 temperaturas, 3 delas foram tropicais. E nos próximos dias parece que vou ter mais destas temperaturas, com o aumento da humidade relativa e da nebulosidade, e menos vento. Um tempo "mesmo" tropical.  
Hoje essa massa de nebulosidade com humidade já se nota, e a temperatura, apesar do vento, está bem mais abafada que nos últimos dias. Estão 24,8°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Magnusson (7 Ago 2019 às 08:45)

joralentejano disse:


> E aparentemente será para continuar. Enquanto não houver um padrão que permita o surgimento do levante, deve ficar entre os valores que se tem tido ao longo do verão.
> Nos próximos dias vai aparecer o vento de SW, mas será de pouca dura e terá mais influência na Costa Ocidental onde a nortada tem mantido os valores abaixo dos 15ºC em vários locais.



Obrigado! Ao fim de 3 anos sem ter umas férias com praia parece que estas também não vão ser como todos gostamos, ehehe.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2019 às 10:39)

Boas. Sigo com 1mm acumulados até ao momento e continua a chuviscar/chover fraco, não estava à espera.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2019 às 13:10)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca pela manhã que deu para molhar o chão e sujar tudo, 1.2mm acumulados em Portalegre e 0 nas restantes. Na sexta talvez caiam mais meia dúzia de pingos e no final da quinzena o calor deve regressar em força. 

Mínima de *19,7ºC*, a mais alta do verão e do ano, até ao momento. 

*24,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2019 às 13:44)

Por Manta Rota, dia com céu muito nublado, principalmente por nuvens altas excepto a Norte. Apesar da quase ausência de Sol, o tempo mantém-se quente e até algo abafado, com vento de Norte até ao fim da manhã e depois a rodar para SW.

De manhã eram visíveis vários mammatus a Norte, bem como um halo solar parcial.

Algumas fotos tiradas pelas 10h30/11h:




20190807_105208-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190807_105303-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190807_112142-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190807_112226-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Ago 2019 às 15:06)

Milagre! Do céu lá vão caindo algumas gotas do precioso líquido... tão poucas, mas tão esforçadas por chegar ao chão, que merecem ser recebidas com todas as honras! Agradabilíssimo odor a terra molhada, fazendo os nossos sentidos recordar-se que existe uma coisa chamada chuva! E só o prazer de ver chover (tão pouco, mas é chuva!...) ajuda a aliviar o desconforto do calor húmido a fazer lembrar latitudes abaixo dos 23º 26'... 
Bom verão e boas férias (se for o caso...) a todos!


----------



## Magnusson (7 Ago 2019 às 15:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Alguma chuva fraca pela manhã que deu para molhar o chão e sujar tudo, 1.2mm acumulados em Portalegre e 0 nas restantes. Na sexta talvez caiam mais meia dúzia de pingos e no final da quinzena o calor deve regressar em força.
> 
> Mínima de *19,7ºC*, a mais alta do verão e do ano, até ao momento.
> ...



Nenhuma previsão para o vento mudar e trazer levante?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2019 às 15:48)

Há cerca de 10 minutos (Manta Rota, vista para Norte).




20190807_152806-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2019 às 17:55)

Magnusson disse:


> Nenhuma previsão para o vento mudar e trazer levante?



Até amanhã iremos continuar com vento SSW, depois o mesmo deverá ter novamente uma rotação no Sábado para NNW , pelo menos até dia 13/14, e a partir desses dias haverá uma probabilidade de 50%  de termos alguma lestada sim , tudo vai depender do posicionamento do anticiclone , é aguardar as próximas saídas , dado que ainda falta algum tempo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2019 às 20:38)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje foi um dia de tempo abafado com algum vento. Esteve céu nublado e a mínima foi, mais uma vez elevada, de 19,8°C. Já a máxima registou-se às 19:00, e foi de 29,2°C.   A humidade relativa neste momento é de 72%, e estão 23,2°C com algum vento de SO. Vento esse que deverá mudar para NO, não falta muito!


----------



## comentador (7 Ago 2019 às 22:27)

Boa noite, o dia amanheceu com céu encoberto e com períodos de alguma chuva fraca até cerca das 15h00. A partir desta hora o céu tornou-se praticamente limpo e a temperatura chegou aos 31ºC.


----------



## Magnusson (7 Ago 2019 às 23:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Até amanhã iremos continuar com vento SSW, depois o mesmo deverá ter novamente uma rotação no Sábado para NNW , pelo menos até dia 13/14, e a partir desses dias haverá uma probabilidade de 50%  de termos alguma lestada sim , tudo vai depender do posicionamento do anticiclone , é aguardar as próximas saídas , dado que ainda falta algum tempo!



Obrigado Ricardo! Vou fazer figas! Ehhehe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2019 às 01:17)

Durante a tarde, pelo Sotavento Algarvio, o céu acabou por limpar um pouco. O ambiente manteve-se agradável, temperatura sempre nos 27-30ºC e vento fraco de SW.




GOPR8103 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Ao final da tarde, em Cabanas de Tavira, um pôr-do-Sol espectacular 




Pôr-do-Sol - Cabanas de Tavira by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Ago 2019 às 02:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Durante a tarde, pelo Sotavento Algarvio, o céu acabou por limpar um pouco. O ambiente manteve-se agradável, temperatura sempre nos 27-30ºC e vento fraco de SW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É pá, Cabanas de Tavira é mesmo um sítio famoso! Há 15 anos atrás ninguém em Lisboa conhecia esta relíquia de Portugal, e neste momento toda a gente quer vir para cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2019 às 10:30)

Boas. Tempo tropical por aqui, 22.4ºC com 85% HR, dewpoint de 20ºC.  Mínima de 18.9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2019 às 23:58)

Boas,
O dia de hoje começou com céu nublado limpando a partir do final da manhã. Durante a tarde, alguns restos no horizonte e pouco mais. O destaque vai para o ambiente bastante abafado e só não tem estado pior porque tem havido vento. 









Alguns nascentes ainda se vão aguentando:




_________
Máx: *32,8ºC*
Min: *19,5ºC*

Tatual: *23,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2019 às 00:31)

Boa noite desde Mantarrota.

Cá cheguei a meio da tarde depois de uma viagem em que apanhei as 4 estações do ano, desde o inverno no Litoral Norte ao Verão no Barrocal e Sotavento Algarvio.
Pá, que calor, que diferença cá embaixo.
De Almodóvar para cá sempre entre os 35 e os 30°C, com sol intenso.
Nota apenas para o vento de O/SO aqui na zona de praia, algo desagradável depois das 18.30h.
Mas está bom e isso é que interessa.
O céu está limpo e o vento de momento está fraco. Que se mantenha assim até final das férias...
Acho que há aqui alguém que mora a 300 mts daqui. Não me deixa mentir, não é?

P.S.: lá meti um termómetro na água do mar, a 30 cm profundidade. 22,2°C é bom para o que tem andado?


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2019 às 01:33)

Quando era criança e adolescente ia todos os dias à praia nesta altura do ano, a água podia estar dias seguidos a 26ºC na Manta Rota, ou em Monte Gordo, mas quando vinha muita nortada, o que era mais comum em Junho e no início de Julho, a água vinha para 20ºC ou mesmo para 18ºC. Em contrapartida, com muitos dias de levante podia chegar aos 27-28ºC! Tinha uns vizinhos de Lisboa que mediram a temperatura todos os dias durante o mês de Agosto, durante anos a fio, na praia da Manta Rota.

PS: muita gente na região nota que a água está mais fria que nos anos 80 e 90, a mudança ocorreu sensivelmente a partir do Verão de 2007.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2019 às 09:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite desde Mantarrota.
> 
> Cá cheguei a meio da tarde depois de uma viagem em que apanhei as 4 estações do ano, desde o inverno no Litoral Norte ao Verão no Barrocal e Sotavento Algarvio.
> Pá, que calor, que diferença cá embaixo.
> ...



Boas férias


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Ago 2019 às 09:39)

frederico disse:


> Quando era criança e adolescente ia todos os dias à praia nesta altura do ano, a água podia estar dias seguidos a 26ºC na Manta Rota, ou em Monte Gordo, mas quando vinha muita nortada, o que era mais comum em Junho e no início de Julho, a água vinha para 20ºC ou mesmo para 18ºC. Em contrapartida, com muitos dias de levante podia chegar aos 27-28ºC! Tinha uns vizinhos de Lisboa que mediram a temperatura todos os dias durante o mês de Agosto, durante anos a fio, na praia da Manta Rota.
> 
> PS: muita gente na região nota que a água está mais fria que nos anos 80 e 90, a mudança ocorreu sensivelmente a partir do Verão de 2007.


2007 foi o primeiro Verão em que fui ao Algarve e fiquei surpreendido na altura porque a água estava gélida


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Ago 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia reportar desde Évora. 21 graus muita humidade e chuva miudinha persistente, paradoxalmente em termos de incêndios se em Setembro e Outubro vier muito quente esta chuva vai aumentar bastante a carga térmica florestal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2019 às 10:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> 2007 foi o primeiro Verão em que fui ao Algarve e fiquei surpreendido na altura porque a água estava gélida



2007 foi o ano em que o Algarve também foi ele afectado por uma superfície frontal fria de actividade moderada , com direito a cumulados bastantes significativos em pleno mês de Agosto , eu estava em Lagoa e choveu torrencialmente grande parte da noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2019 às 12:17)

Bom dia, 
Ontem o dia por aqui foi de céu limpo, algum fresco e muito vento de sudoeste. A máxima foi de 28,9°C e a mínima foi de 19,1°C. 

Já hoje está a ser um dia bem mais fresco que ontem, com uma temperatura mínima de 18,6°C e alguma nebulosidade alta. Agora estão 21,2°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2019 às 13:03)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca ao longo da manhã. Vale 0 nesta seca monstruosa, mas soube bem.  
Cerca de 1mm acumulado.

*23,3ºC* atuais com algum vento fresco e o céu permanece nublado.


----------



## JPAG (9 Ago 2019 às 14:23)

Boas. 

Excelente o dia de hoje. Chuva miudinha persistente desde as 8h até ao meio dia. Aqui pela zona acumulou 1/2mm. 

Obviamente que é chuva que não faz diferença, no entanto, deu para "assentar" o pó  

Já na aldeia das minhas avós, no concelho do Alandroal, perto da raia espanhola nem 1 hora de "molha-parvos" houve... a 20 km daqui. A estação NETATMO de Cheles (Badajoz), que é a que está mais perto da aldeia, nem sequer acumulou 0.1mm... 

Amanhã retomaremos a rega, já que hoje podemos descansar um pouco


----------



## Maria Elleonor (9 Ago 2019 às 18:52)

Saudades de ouvir e sentir a chuva a bater na janela .
Malta, há alguma esperança de chuva no Algarve?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2019 às 19:12)

Maria Flor disse:


> Saudades de ouvir e sentir a chuva a bater na janela .
> Malta, há alguma esperança de chuva no Algarve?


Infelizmente, no Algarve n'há cá chuva, pelo menos nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (9 Ago 2019 às 19:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente, no Algarve n'há cá chuva, pelo menos nos próximos tempos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2019 às 20:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> 2007 foi o ano em que o Algarve também foi ele afectado por uma superfície frontal fria de actividade moderada , com direito a cumulados bastantes significativos em pleno mês de Agosto , eu estava em Lagoa e choveu torrencialmente grande parte da noite



No sotavento algarvio houve inundações e foi o Agosto mais chuvoso de sempre, mas foi devido a uma cut-off e não a uma superfície frontal fria de actividade moderada, essas quase não afectam o Algarve no Inverno quanto mais no Verão.  

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arc...ur=0&type=ncep&map=0&type=ncep&region=&mode=0


----------



## comentador (9 Ago 2019 às 22:12)

Boa noite! Em Alvalade o dia amanheceu com cara de dia de Inverno, céu encoberto durante toda a manhã e períodos de chuva fraca, acumulou 1,0 mm. A partir do inicio da tarde o céu tornou-se gradualmente pouco nublado e a máxima atingiu os 28º C. Foi um dia que cumpriu o provérbio de Março: " Março, Marçagão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Verão"


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2019 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e abriu à tarde. Estranho Agosto, sem qualquer noite tropical até ao momento, pelo menos, por aqui.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC

O meu desejo é muito sol e calor, para irem à praia e deixarem a estrada mais livre. Embora, também quero sol, calor e água quente quando for de férias, como qualquer mortal. 

Já agora, a todos aqueles que estão de férias pelos algarves, umas boas férias e aproveitem.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2019 às 23:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e abriu à tarde. Estranho Agosto, sem qualquer noite tropical até ao momento, pelo menos, por aqui.
> 
> Máxima: 27.3ºC
> mínima: 19.3ºC
> ...


Por mim, podes ficar com as noites tropicais todas, aqui também não se registrou nenhuma, as noites tem sido frescas, uma maravilha para eu dormir.
————————————————————————
Boas,
Manhã de chuvisco, tendo acumulado 1,9mm, muito pouco, que apenas dá para manter alguma humidade, juntado aos 1,2mm de terça, perfaz um total da semana de 3,1mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2019 às 23:28)

Aqui em baixo com a diferença da humidade/nevoeiro em altitude só acumulou 0.6mm... Na terça foi tal como na serra, 1.2mm. Sigo agora com 19.2ºC e 74% HR com vento fraco a moderado. Máxima de 24.1ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Ago 2019 às 14:04)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 20,9°C. @algarvio1980 Parece-me que Cabanas de Tavira é mais quente que Olhão, sobretudo durante a noite.  

Agora estão 25,0°C e céu limpo. A água esteve fria no início da semana, mas ontem à tarde estava bastante boa, com uma temperatura de 20-21°C da água do mar.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2019 às 15:47)

Boa tarde.
Aqui no Algarve nem um pingo de chuva. Mantarrota tem um escudo de chuva. Acho eu...
Tempo bem seco, hoje com céu límpido, vento de norte moderado pela manhã, rodando para NO (acho eu) ao início da tarde.
Tempo quente...Ao contrário de ontem o vento hoje é quente e não desagradável, mais fraco.
Nota para a vegetação sequíssima. Os cactos estão mirrados, espalmados de tanta falta de água.

Outra nota: pelas 10h a água do mar, a 5-10 metros do areal, a 50 cm de profundidade estava a.........a 17,7°C. 
Fria!!!
Como cá fora estavam 26,5°C aprox., Até sabia bem um mergulho.
Vou ver como estará de tarde.


----------



## frederico (10 Ago 2019 às 21:14)

Não me recordo de valores de temperatura de água tão baixos nesta altura do ano em ano nenhum no sotavento algarvio. 17.7ºC... isso são temperaturas de Novembro ou Dezembro!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2019 às 22:30)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens e ainda chegou a chuviscar por volta das 18h. Frente resumida a virga no litoral e a célula que originou os chuviscos desta tarde tinha ecos de chuva forte, triste sina!
Entretanto, por parte do ECM, as previsões passaram de 40ºC para pouco mais de 30ºC e aparentemente, apenas teremos 2/3 dias com temperaturas mais elevadas.
________
Altura em que chuviscou, pelo menos sabia bem nos braços. 









Final de dia com a "frente" a desfazer-se no horizonte:








E umas pequenas ondinhas...




____________
Máx: *30,1ºC*
Min: *14,3ºC*

Estão *20,6ºC*, mas a noite segue desagradável devido ao vento algo intenso de NW.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (10 Ago 2019 às 23:29)

Maravilha...  Noites com ventinho fresquinho, sem as horas escaldantes das noites tropicais.
Para ir passear o escaldão e tomar um cafezinho a dividir por 2 a malta vesti um casaquinho ligeiro e já está


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2019 às 01:51)

Boas.
Por aqui a chuva resume-se a morrinha muito fraca que só se vê nos tejadilhos dos carros, nem molha o chão. Aquilo no radar é apenas água que não chega à superfície... 16.6ºC e 76% HR, noite relativamente fresca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2019 às 14:07)

Boas, por aqui, chega o fim de semana e chega a porcaria deste tempo. Nublado e noites ventosas, irra já não existe pachorra para este tempo.

Estamos a 11 de Agosto e a estação Faro (Aeroporto), não registou qualquer noite tropical e parece que é para continuar na mesma linha.

Este Verão, está a ser excepcional em relação á noites tropicais, está abaixo da média 71-00 e ligeiramente abaixo da média 61-90, é tão excepcional como ter 25 noites tropicais num mês. Mas, ter mais noites tropicais é mais divulgado do que o contrário.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2019 às 15:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, chega o fim de semana e chega a porcaria deste tempo. Nublado e noites ventosas, irra já não existe pachorra para este tempo.
> 
> Estamos a 11 de Agosto e a estação Faro (Aeroporto), não registou qualquer noite tropical e parece que é para continuar na mesma linha.
> 
> Este Verão, está a ser excepcional em relação á noites tropicais, está abaixo da média 71-00 e ligeiramente abaixo da média 61-90, é tão excepcional como ter 25 noites tropicais num mês. Mas, ter mais noites tropicais é mais divulgado do que o contrário.


Registou 1 no dia 4, 20,4 ºC, e as mínimas não andam baixas, o normal seria à volta de 18 ºC e ela tem andado entre os 19 e os 20 ºC, embora realmente não tenham passado dos 20 ºC quase nunca


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2019 às 16:56)

N_Fig disse:


> Registou 1 no dia 4, 20,4 ºC, e as mínimas não andam baixas, o normal seria à volta de 18 ºC e ela tem andado entre os 19 e os 20 ºC, embora realmente não tenham passado dos 20 ºC quase nunca


Cabanas de Tavira - 1 a 10 de agosto: 

Média 71-00 - 19°C

1/08 - 17,4°C
2/08 - 17,6°C
3/08 - 17,9°C
4/08 - 22,0°C
5/08 - 20,4°C
6/08 - 19,7°C
7/08 - 19,8°C
8/08 - 19,1°C
9/08 - 18,6°C
10/08 - 20,9°C
11/08 - 19,2°C
*Média dos primeiros 11 dias do mês- 19,3°C 
*
Como eu já disse noutras paragens, anormais são aqueles verões com 80 noites tropicais, isso é que é anormal. 
As temperaturas nestes primeiros dez dias de agosto não têm andado muito longe da média, pelo menos no Algarve, tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas.   
É como a chuva no verão: toda a gente diz que a chuva no verão é anormal, mas até não é. O Norte do país tem uma média de quase 100 mm no verão. Já no Algarve a média é de 10 mm a 15 mm, mas nos últimos anos pouco ou nada tem chovido no verão, tanto a Norte como a Sul.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2019 às 17:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Cabanas de Tavira - 1 a 10 de agosto:
> 
> Média 71-00 - 19°C
> 
> ...


O verão do ano passado até foi normal em termos de precipitação, mas tem realmente sido um caso isolado, temos tido verões muito secos...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2019 às 01:48)

Enfraquecimento do vento por aqui com 14.3ºC e a descer! Nem parece Agosto 

Rajada máxima de 41 km/h ontem, mas com vento muito constante durante o início da tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2019 às 01:58)

Boa Noite,
Dia com céu pouco nublado e dos mais frescos deste verão. Destaque para a persistência do vento de NW com algumas rajadas fortes durante todo o dia que entretanto, acalmou. 
Máx:* 26,3ºC*
Min: *13,1ºC*

Neste momento, vento praticamente nulo e* 12,9ºC*. Surreal.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2019 às 02:46)

Lá voltou o vento, e com um comportamento típico de limiar entre camada de inversão e camada normal. Ora começa com rajadas fortes, ora fica calmo. Rajada de 37 km/h neste momento, depois ficou calmo, e agora está a soprar com intensidade outra vez. 

A temperatura dispara então para os 15.7ºC.

Edit: Rajada agora de 41 km/h. Supostamente o vento fica ainda mais forte ao início do dia (o IPMA prevê vento médio de 34 km/h para as 6h), se continua assim é provável que a previsão de rajadas até 65 km/h se situe nesse limite superior.

Edit 2: A temperatura interior (a bordô) lá caiu também com o vento a entrar diretamente pelas janelas abertas... 


Spoiler: Imagem


----------



## Magnusson (12 Ago 2019 às 13:55)

joralentejano disse:


> E aparentemente será para continuar. Enquanto não houver um padrão que permita o surgimento do levante, deve ficar entre os valores que se tem tido ao longo do verão.
> Nos próximos dias vai aparecer o vento de SW, mas será de pouca dura e terá mais influência na Costa Ocidental onde a nortada tem mantido os valores abaixo dos 15ºC em vários locais.



Viva. Continua com o mesmo prognóstico?


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2019 às 14:35)

Magnusson disse:


> Viva. Continua com o mesmo prognóstico?


Sim, não há qualquer previsão favorável para a melhoria das temperaturas da água do mar nos próximos tempos.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2019 às 14:37)

Boas,
Noite fria para a altura do ano, o vento inexistente resultou numa bela inversão.
Mínima de *11,1ºC*

O dia de hoje segue com menos vento que ontem e por isso, também mais quente. *28,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Magnusson (12 Ago 2019 às 17:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, não há qualquer previsão favorável para a melhoria das temperaturas da água do mar nos próximos tempos.



Tinha lido que a direcção do vento ia mudar e iria melhorar, pelos vistos fui enganado


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2019 às 19:29)

Boas,
Hoje ainda foi um dia agradável, com vento ao longo do dia, depois de uns dias mais frescos, lá começa a aquecer a partir de amanhã...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2019 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, mas agora encontra-se nublado. 

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2019 às 21:37)

Volta a secura por aqui, 24.7ºC atuais e 25% HR com vento moderado de Norte... Máxima de 28.2ºC e mínima de 13.7ºC. A rajada máxima acabou por ficar pelos 48 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2019 às 21:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, mas agora encontra-se nublado.
> 
> Máxima: 27.3ºC
> mínima: 15.9ºC



Boas, 

Isso não é uma mínima bem baixa para esta altura do ano?


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2019 às 21:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isso não é uma mínima bem baixa para esta altura do ano?


Desde que não seja tropical é baixa.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2019 às 21:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isso não é uma mínima bem baixa para esta altura do ano?


Sim. A média da temperatura mínima é de* 18,5°C *para Faro, de acordo com a normal 71-00.
Aliás, no geral, todo o país tem tido temperaturas mínimas bastante baixas para a época, principalmente no interior.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2019 às 22:01)

Quando as temperaturas estão abaixo da média, é anormal, quando estão acima, é normalíssimo.
É o tuga e basta.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2019 às 22:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quando as temperaturas estão abaixo da média, é anormal, quando estão acima, é normalíssimo.
> É o tuga e basta.



Só fiz uma questão, qual é o teu problema?


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2019 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só fiz uma questão, qual é o teu problema?


Não é para ti, apenas estou a falar no geral da população, não, não há problema nenhum.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quando as temperaturas estão abaixo da média, é anormal, quando estão acima, é normalíssimo.
> É o tuga e basta.


Eu entendo onde estás a querer chegar, mas a verdade é que têm sido relativamente raras mínimas destas em Faro (ou Olhão, neste caso) nos últimos anos, por isso é "notável"


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2019 às 22:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu entendo onde estás a querer chegar, mas a verdade é que têm sido relativamente raras mínimas destas em Faro (ou Olhão, neste caso) nos últimos anos, por isso é "notável"


Talvez isso seja uma indicação, do que era anormal no passado, seja normal no presente.
Neste caso Faro, se tivesse tido uma mínima de 21°c por exemplo, ninguém abordaria o assunto.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2019 às 22:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Neste caso Faro, se tivesse tido uma mínima de 21°c por exemplo, ninguém abordaria o assunto


Lá está, ninguém abordaria porque nos últimos anos tem sido mais frequente atingirem-se os 21°C que os 15°C/16°C, apesar de ambos os valores serem anómalos.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2019 às 22:26)

Boas,
Dia mais quente, mas agradável. Próximos dias com máximas de 34/36ºC, o que é perfeitamente normal nesta altura para aqui sendo que as noites prometem continuar a ser frescas. Parece que para praia é que continuará desfavorável...
Bonito poente hoje:






Alguma virga, ao fundo...












________
Máx: *30,6ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC*

Tatual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2019 às 22:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lá está, ninguém abordaria porque nos últimos anos tem sido mais frequente atingirem-se os 21°C que os 15°C/16°C, apesar de ambos os valores serem anómalos.


Mas foi isso que eu disse, só demonstra que os anos estão a ficar mais quentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2019 às 22:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isso não é uma mínima bem baixa para esta altura do ano?




Dando uma olhadela, por alto, recuei 11 anos e encontrei um Agosto muito parecido a este. Agosto de 2008, ainda tive mínimas mais baixas. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/111295.html 

Até, não seria mau, se viesse um Setembro igual ao de 2008. 

A nortada soprou toda a noite, esta manhã fui à alfarroba e estava fresco coisa rara, mas logo que apareceu o sol, começou a aquecer, mas ainda apanhei 14ºC numa baixa aonde passa um ribeiro que está seco, mas também raramente corre.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Ago 2019 às 11:27)

Bom dia
Hoje está bastante calor por estas bandas!!
29c as 10h!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2019 às 16:17)

Continuam as mínimas tropicais na estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira: 

- 13/08: 21,1°C

Nestes 13 dias, 6 tiveram mínimas tropicais, o que dá uma média de 19,3°C. Acho que, se houvesse um concurso para eleger a cidade mais quente de Portugal, Tavira deveria candidatar-se.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2019 às 19:48)

Boas.
Entrada da  camada de inversão por aqui, com uma subida repentina de humidade dos 16 para os atuais 30% e a temperatura já a descer com 29.7ºC. Máxima de 31.9ºC e mínima de 17.7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2019 às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, mas agora encontra-se nublado.
> 
> Máxima: 27.3ºC
> mínima: 15.9ºC



Ontem, a máxima foi obtida tardiamente, por volta das 21h30m com 31.1ºC-  

Hoje, o dia foi de céu limpo e calor. A máxima ocorreu, por volta das 12 horas.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima. 19.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2019 às 11:47)

Já com 30.1ºC por aqui, e uma mínima de 14.8ºC devido a uma inversão térmica. Vento fraco a moderado variável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2019 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite foi mais fresquinha.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC

Bela noite, para ir ao festival do marisco ver os Resistência.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2019 às 21:08)

Muito fina camada de fumo no horizonte em altitude, presumo que da sequência de incêndios em Castelo Branco, incluindo o que ainda está em curso - nuvens altas não são. 27.1ºC e a descer com 50% HR e vento moderado de NW. Máxima de 33.8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2019 às 21:32)

Boas,
Dia passado por Badajoz com céu limpo, calor e algumas poeiras. A máxima por lá segundo a AEMET chegou aos 39.4ºC, o vale do Guadiana não perdoa. 
Aqui por Arronches, também um dia quente, mas um pouco menos. Destaque para a boa amplitude térmica.
Máx:* 36,5ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*

Tatual:* 27,2ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2019 às 01:40)

Enquanto na serra a temperatura sobe a pique e a humidade desce, por aqui... o contrário.  20.1ºC e 78% HR com vento fraco variável mas a tender para Este, basta intensificar que depressa a temperatura deve dar um salto.
A noite passada, qualquer vento do quadrante Leste fazia a humidade descer uns 10% ou mais, de rajada, para depois voltar a aumentar quando o vento enfraquecia/virava de novo...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2019 às 01:56)

É sempre notável o "despejo" de calor na estação de Portalegre. Mesmo que o vento predominante seja de W/NW, nestas situações mais quentes a partir de uma certa hora, o vento roda para NE. Não me admira nada que se persistir, os valores de humidade desçam para valores extremamente baixos, pois, da última vez que esteve mais calor, a estação chegou a ter 6% (penso eu) e grande parte do país até tinha valores algo elevados.

Por aqui sigo com *18,8ºC* e 77% hr.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2019 às 02:00)

joralentejano disse:


> da última vez que esteve mais calor, a estação chegou a ter 6% (penso eu) e grande parte do país até tinha valores algo elevados.


Isso foi mais uma exceção do que a regra, as humidades por vezes descem mas é raro chegar ao um dígito, depende mesmo muito da situação atmosférica em altitude.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2019 às 02:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso foi mais uma exceção do que a regra, as humidades por vezes descem mas é raro chegar ao um dígito, depende mesmo muito da situação atmosférica em altitude.


Sim, é verdade! No entanto, é estranho porque não me lembro de ver valores tão baixos na estação, mesmo em situações de Lestada (generalizada) e com temperaturas mais elevadas. Provavelmente, o facto de haver pouca água no solo contribuiu (e pode contribuir, caso ocorra algo idêntico) um pouco para serem atingidos tais valores.
São fenómenos um pouco difíceis de entender, mas impressionantes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2019 às 02:44)

Faro foi dos *22,5ºC* às 23h aos* 28,8ºC *à 1h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2019 às 07:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Faro foi dos *22,5ºC* às 23h aos* 28,8ºC *à 1h


Tem a ver com o vento. O vento deve ter rodado para noroeste a essa hora, logo a temperatura aumentou.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2019 às 16:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É pá, Cabanas de Tavira é mesmo um sítio famoso! Há 15 anos atrás ninguém em Lisboa conhecia esta relíquia de Portugal, e neste momento toda a gente quer vir para cá.



Eu vou há 23 anos para Manta Rota passar férias, nos últimos 3/4 anos tenho ido a Cabanas jantar 1 ou 2 vezes, nunca lá vou para fazer praia  (só hoje tive acesso à internet, daí a resposta tardia)

De regresso a Lisboa, o tempo ultimamente por Manta Rota esteve sempre igual, com excepção de 1 ou 2 dias em que o vento não fez a sua mudança habitual para SW, mantendo-se de Norte e impedindo que a água do mar aquece-se um pouco na parte da tarde.

Foram muitos os dias em que pelas 20h a temperatura estava quase a valores das mínimas, mas depois o vento rodava se SW para Norte e ela lá disparava, algumas vezes para valores perto dos 30ºC, e consequentemente baixando a humidade relativa.

Nos dias 10 a 13, as noites foram bastante ventosas (nortada).

O dia 13 foi o dia mais quente, com a temperatura a chegar aos *37ºC* ao início da tarde. Felizmente depois o vento lá rodou para SW e amenizou um pouco o ambiente. A temperatura desceu quase 5ºC em 5 minutos.

A mínimas mantiveram-se sempre entre os 19 e os 21ºC.

A água do mar continua gelada, mas como cá fora esteve sempre algum calor, não havia outro remédio senão ir lá refrescar um pouco. Mas era mergulhar e sair logo antes que congelasse 

Até 2020


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Ago 2019 às 16:42)

Boas,
Tarde quente, 35°c.
Assim segue, o verão mais frio de sempre.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2019 às 22:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Faro foi dos *22,5ºC* às 23h aos* 28,8ºC *à 1h





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tem a ver com o vento. O vento deve ter rodado para noroeste a essa hora, logo a temperatura aumentou.


Hoje, na Praia da Rocha a temperatura subiu quase 10ºC em 1 hora devido à rotação do vento de SW para NW, de 25,5ºC (ás 18h) para 33,2ºC (ás 19h). A estação não mostra a direção do vento, mas pode-se observar isso pela do Aeródromo de Portimão.
Com a quantidade de calor acumulado hoje no Alentejo, quando isso acontecer nas estações do Sotavento vai ser uma noite bem tropicaliente.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2019 às 22:24)

Boa Noite,
Dia muito quente por cá.  Badajoz foi a 3ª estação mais quente da PI e certamente da Europa, com 40,6ºC e Elvas deverá ter passado os 39ºC. Nós até temos escapado a estas temperaturas, mas em Espanha não se pode dizer o mesmo. Já há algum tempo que de Madrid para leste, os avisos devido ao calor têm sido constantes e por cá, basta um enfraquecimento da corrente de Oeste para isto disparar.
No entanto, apesar do calor, fui até Alegrete. Ficam umas fotos daquela bela zona da Serra de S. Mamede. 





















__________
Observei esta estação meteorológica, que pelo o que pesquisei, pertence à rede do SNIRH. Está abandonada como tantas outras, infelizmente! A de Arronches (não sei se ainda existe alguns restos dela), pela localização do mapa seria bastante interessante para inversões térmica, pois, localizava-se mesmo junto ao Rio Caia.




___________
Máx: *38,3ºC*
Min: *16,8ºC*

Tatual: *26,4ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2019 às 01:47)

Boas. Mais uma noite de inversão térmica com um ligeiro cheiro a incêndio proveniente presumo de Tomar, visto que o vento tem estado de oeste/noroeste. 20.3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2019 às 21:10)

*Zona norte com água mais quente nas praias durante este fim de semana*

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/6682...-durante-este-fim-de-semana?seccao=Portugal_i

Agora, é o norte o reino da água quente, mas essa temperatura, para mim, continua gelada. Saudades de uma boa lestada, para levar as algas e trazer a água quente, agora é algas pelo joelho e água fria, ninguém merece.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2019 às 22:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Zona norte com água mais quente nas praias durante este fim de semana*
> 
> https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/6682...-durante-este-fim-de-semana?seccao=Portugal_i
> 
> Agora, é o norte o reino da água quente, mas essa temperatura, para mim, continua gelada. Saudades de uma boa lestada, para levar as algas e trazer a água quente, agora é algas pelo joelho e água fria, ninguém merece.


A partir do final da próxima semana a sinóptica parece começar a ser mais favorável para a temperatura da água com ambos os modelos a mostrarem lestada e ventos de Sul. 
Para fazer praia, o tempo melhor começa agora como é normal em todos os anos. A persistência da Nortada daqui para frente seria anormal para isso e também mau sinal no sentido de haver mais possibilidades de começar a surgir alguma instabilidade. 
O GFS já vai mostrando umas cut-off's de vez em quando, mas já se sabe como é.  Veremos!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2019 às 22:29)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente. A partir de Domingo haverá uma pequena descida, mas a partir do final da próxima semana voltam estas temperaturas e com mínimas tropicais devido ao aparecimento da Lestada. Nestes últimos dias, a diferença entre o Litoral e interior tem sido abismal.
Máx:* 37,3ºC*
Min: *17,8ºC*

Neste momento, *24,7ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Ago 2019 às 14:07)

joralentejano disse:


> __________
> Observei esta estação meteorológica, que pelo o que pesquisei, pertence à rede do SNIRH. Está abandonada como tantas outras, infelizmente! A de Arronches (não sei se ainda existe alguns restos dela), pela localização do mapa seria bastante interessante para inversões térmica, pois, localizava-se mesmo junto ao Rio Caia.
> 
> 
> ...


Isso é uma autêntica vergonha! Depois o Ipma lança relatórios com base em meia dúzia de estações. Bom só temos o que merecemos!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2019 às 17:41)

Boa tarde.

Ontem lá regressei ao meu reduto do frio-fresco.
Mantarrota já não é o que era...
Ontem sim, ontem foi um bom dia de praia, com as algas a ficar mais afastadas da costa e com um rápido aquecimento da água da manhã para a tarde. De manhã medi a temperatura e estava entre 16,1ºC e os 18,0ºC, a 15\20 mts e a 10 mts da linha de água respectivamente. De tarde a água estava entre os 18,2ºC e os 24,0ºC à mesma distância. Muito diferencial térmico.
Na 3ª feira medi nas mesmas condições de manhã, e oscilou entre os 26,9ºC e os...14,6ºC! Brrr!!! Acho que os gelados estavam mais quentes. 
Só no dia 8, pela tarde, é que encontrei água temperada, 22,2ºC, depois foi sempre abaixo dos 20ºC até ontem.
As noites inicialmente eram razoáveis, embora o vento levasse a uma sensação fresca na pele. Mas a aprtir de 4ª feira as noites foram muito agradáveis, e pelas 00h de 5ª e de 6ª estavam dentro dos 30ºC.

Agora recomeço o relato desta terra, sob ameaça da chuva que vira amanhã. Tenho tudo verde, desliguei a rega da relva por 4 dias sob pena de me tornar *criador de fungos*.

Continuação de bom fim de semana e boas férias para os que as tem de momento. 



ruijacome disse:


> Observei esta estação meteorológica, que pelo o que pesquisei, pertence à rede do SNIRH. Está abandonada como tantas outras, infelizmente! A de Arronches (não sei se ainda existe alguns restos dela), pela localização do mapa seria bastante interessante para inversões térmica, pois, localizava-se mesmo junto ao Rio Caia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





trovoadas disse:


> Isso é uma autêntica vergonha! Depois o Ipma lança relatórios com base em meia dúzia de estações. Bom só temos o que merecemos!


Hoje em conversa com um meteorologista fiquei a saber que o IPMA recolhe dados de outras redes meteorológicas (como é óbvio não são dados públicos), não precisou quais, mas parece-me lógico que a do SNIRH seja uma delas.
Infelizmente, e isso não é novidade, os meios financeiros e humanos escasseiam nestes últimos anos, e por isso estas redes tendem a ter menos visitas de manutenção.
As do IPMA tiveram um incremento nos últimos tempos, mais manutenção, melhoramento da rede e sensores.
Nas outras redes parece-me claramente que o desinvestimento é de grande expressão.
Não são ainda o que podemos considerar como o ideal, longe disso, mas "sem ovos não se fazem omoletas"


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2019 às 20:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Ontem lá regressei ao meu reduto do frio-fresco.
> Mantarrota já não é o que era...
> ...


Não digo o contrário, apenas dá pena haver tanta estação abandonada que podiam enriquecer o conhecimento do clima de certas regiões. Também acabou por se gastar dinheiro na instalação das mesmas e agora estão assim...
Esperemos que o IPMA continue a investir no melhoramento da rede e que pelo menos faça regressar certas estações, como foi o caso de Mora, que nesta altura era uma interessante de seguir.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2019 às 20:42)

Boa Tarde,
Dia normal de verão por cá com céu limpo. Nunca mais chove!...




Como era de esperar, estamos assim...









Era bom que daqui a uns meses o voltasse a ver assim...




___________
Máx: *36,6ºC*
Min: *15,1ºC*

*29,0ºC* neste momento e vento moderado de NW a anunciar a descida de temperatura amanhã.


----------



## Magnusson (18 Ago 2019 às 07:56)

Sempre temos levante esta semana?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2019 às 11:32)

Magnusson disse:


> Sempre temos levante esta semana?


Bastante provável, mas apenas no final da semana.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2019 às 11:44)

Mínimas tropicais em Tavira desde o início do verão: 

*Junho: *
29/06 - 20,3°C

*Julho: *
20/07 - 21,5°C
21/07 - 21,6°C
23/07 - 20,7°C
24/07 - 20,5°C
25/07 - 20,7°C
31/07 - 20,9°C

*Agosto: *
4/08 - 22,0°C
5/08 - 20,4°C
10/08 - 20,9°C
18/08 - 22,8°C 

Total: 11 noites tropicais (média: 21). 

De facto, temos tido poucas noites tropicais, mas este agosto segue na média no Algarve e Interior, logo não vejo o problema. O número de noites tropicais até pode aumentar no final do mês, com o aumento das temperaturas do Interior e da água do mar, mas logo veremos.


----------



## Magnusson (18 Ago 2019 às 12:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bastante provável, mas apenas no final da semana.



Na praia estavam a dizer quarta, quinta e sexta feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2019 às 13:02)

Magnusson disse:


> Na praia estavam a dizer quarta, quinta e sexta feira.



A partir de 4ª feira, poderá quebrar no fim de semana para voltar depois na 2ª feira (dia 25)


----------



## Magnusson (18 Ago 2019 às 13:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de 4ª feira, poderá quebrar no fim de semana para voltar depois na 2ª feira (dia 25)



2 levantes seguidos?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Ago 2019 às 13:38)

Boas
Em linha com anos anteriores este mês está a ser quente. Até dia 20 as temperaturas andarao em linha com a média mas face às previsões dos modelos, será muito provável que este mês tenhamos um mês com temperaturas entre 1 a 2 graus superiores a média. 
Em relação ao Outono alguém arrisca uma previsão fundamentada??


----------



## trovoadas (19 Ago 2019 às 00:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> Em linha com anos anteriores este mês está a ser quente. Até dia 20 as temperaturas andarao em linha com a média mas face às previsões dos modelos, será muito provável que este mês tenhamos um mês com temperaturas entre 1 a 2 graus superiores a média.
> Em relação ao Outono alguém arrisca uma previsão fundamentada??


Eu arrisco dizer que poderemos ter um Outono húmido se tivermos um padrão mais de levante a partir de Setembro. Isso só vem com cut offs bem posicionadas. Atualmente penso num cenário tipo Outono de 2016 ou eventualmente 2012. Apenas posso dizer que este cenário de nortada já irrita com a habitual assimetria norte/sul. A entrar pelo Outono dentro é chuva no norte e seca no sul. Um dia vai ter de mudar...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2019 às 00:59)

Últimos dias com nevoeiro/neblina matinal pelo interior alentejano...


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2019 às 19:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu arrisco dizer que poderemos ter um Outono húmido se tivermos um padrão mais de levante a partir de Setembro. Isso só vem com cut offs bem posicionadas. Atualmente penso num cenário tipo Outono de 2016 ou eventualmente 2012. Apenas posso dizer que este cenário de nortada já irrita com a habitual assimetria norte/sul. A entrar pelo Outono dentro é chuva no norte e seca no sul. Um dia vai ter de mudar...



Ainda hoje comentei isto com gente da serra. Se agora tivermos semanas com vento de Sul ou de Sueste, ou seja, de levante, o Outono em princípio deverá entrar húmido no Sul da Península. Por outro lado se isto virar a Nortada ou Noroeste, o Outono deverá entrar húmido no Norte e seco no Algarve. Recordo por exemplo o ano de 2003. Setembro com bom levante, todo o mês, Outubro entrou com sueste e seguiram-se três meses chuvosos no sotavento algarvio e na Andaluzia. Padrão idêntico ocorreu em 2006.

Ontem estive na praia, cheia de algas, água fria para o mês de Agosto. Na tarde estive em El Rompido, no canal da ria a água estava mesmo muito quente.


----------



## Magnusson (19 Ago 2019 às 20:36)

frederico disse:


> Ainda hoje comentei isto com gente da serra. Se agora tivermos semanas com vento de Sul ou de Sueste, ou seja, de levante, o Outono em princípio deverá entrar húmido no Sul da Península. Por outro lado se isto virar a Nortada ou Noroeste, o Outono deverá entrar húmido no Norte e seco no Algarve. Recordo por exemplo o ano de 2003. Setembro com bom levante, todo o mês, Outubro entrou com sueste e seguiram-se três meses chuvosos no sotavento algarvio e na Andaluzia. Padrão idêntico ocorreu em 2006.
> 
> Ontem estive na praia, cheia de algas, água fria para o mês de Agosto. Na tarde estive em El Rompido, no canal da ria a água estava mesmo muito quente.



Confere, água bem fria e algas até mais não.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2019 às 23:42)

Boas,
Dia agradável com algum vento e nuvens que deram origem a um bonito poente. 








Portalegre bem visível ao fundo...
























_____________
Máx: *31,4ºC*
Min: *12,6ºC*

Tatual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Ago 2019 às 23:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia agradável com algum vento e nuvens que deram origem a um bonito poente.



Tu tem cuidado com essas fotografias, que começam a ser impróprias para cardíacos!!! Parabéns! Estão mesmo absolutamente fantásticas!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2019 às 00:09)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Tu tem cuidado com essas fotografias, que começam a ser impróprias para cardíacos!!! Parabéns! Estão mesmo absolutamente fantásticas!


Eheheh Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (20 Ago 2019 às 00:20)

Uma noite bem agradável, vento soprando a vontade e a vontadinha, por esses lados em Faro


----------



## Gongas (20 Ago 2019 às 13:17)

A partir de amanhã o vento no Algarve roda para sul/sueste. É sinal que vamos ter levante? Por quantos dias? Obrg.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2019 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.6ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC

Amanhã, entra finalmente o levante.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2019 às 00:40)

Estremoz: madrugada de terça-feira fresquinha, novamente com nevoeiro matinal... A temperatura desceu até aos 13,8 ºC


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Ago 2019 às 08:58)

O IPMA, na sua previsão diária, prevê a possibilidade de trovoadas no interior centro. Será que pode chegar alguma coisa até ao alto Alentejo? 

Nas páginas de meteorologia de FB associadas à Espanha, só mostram mapas com esta possibilidade mais no centro da península ibérica.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2019 às 13:57)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> O IPMA, na sua previsão diária, prevê a possibilidade de trovoadas no interior centro. Será que pode chegar alguma coisa até ao alto Alentejo?



A probabilidade de trovoadas no Alentejo é praticamente nula (inferior a 15 %).


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2019 às 14:22)

Boas,
A madrugada de hoje ainda foi fresca. O dia segue quente e com algumas formações a norte.
Mínima de* 14,4ºC*

Tatual: *34,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2019 às 21:00)

Boas,
Alguns cumulus pela tarde e era notável a presença de poeiras.
Final do dia:













__________
Máx: *35,8ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*

Neste momento, *26,7ºC* com vento nulo. Humidade nos 29%.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2019 às 21:06)

Boas. De volta ao Alentejo, com 29.7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de... nordeste.  Vai começar a saga das noites quentes e da falta de inversão térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2019 às 21:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Alguns cumulus pela tarde e era notável a presença de poeiras.
> Final do dia:
> 
> ...



Epa que fotos!!
Excelentes registos.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2019 às 21:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa que fotos!!
> Excelentes registos.


Obrigado Jonas!! 
_________
A temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo fruto do vento nulo. *25,1ºC*


----------



## Maria Elleonor (22 Ago 2019 às 00:54)

Sê faz o favor, quem desligou a ventoinha voltar a ligar!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2019 às 01:41)

São 01:40 e estão 28.8ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2019 às 02:57)

*19,6ºC* por aqui. 
Não deixa de ser impressionante ter esta temperatura e estar no meio de duas localidades com temperaturas de 26/27ºC.  Em Elvas lá desceu na última hora, mas em Portalegre é o costume...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2019 às 13:16)

34,5°C já por Montemor-o-Novo...Vai ser giro hoje


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2019 às 14:33)

Boas,
Calor e alguns cumulus neste momento. Só faltam as trovoadas que, infelizmente, já desapareceram das previsões.




____
Mínima de *16,5ºC*.
O ar está tão seco que, apesar da inversão, a humidade pouco passou dos 50% durante a madrugada. Provavelmente, Agosto vai terminar com seca extrema a cobrir grande parte do Interior Sul.

*34,8ºC* com algum vento de Leste.


----------



## Geopower (22 Ago 2019 às 20:32)

A reportar de Vilamoura. Dia quente com céu limpo com algum vento moderado  de SE no início da manhã.
Neste momento vento fraco. Início de noite tropical.
Panorâmica a SE na direção de Quarteira:


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2019 às 00:33)

Boas.

Vento moderado de NE com... 30.7ºC. Está se impossível dentro de casa com as janelas abertas porque o ar é quente. Este Verão ainda não tinha havido destas.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2019 às 00:57)

Parece que o vento virou para o quadrante sul depois de umas rajadas e estou agora com 26.7ºC.  Subida repentina da pressão de +1 hPa.

Edit: 26.9ºC com viragem para Leste de novo. Intrusão repentina da inversão?


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2019 às 01:04)

Estremoz: 26,1 ºC ...

Agosto tipicamente normal, sem demasiado calor... muito raras as noites tropicais.

Temp. máxima dia 19 de Agosto = 30,8 ºC; temp. mínima dia 19 de Agosto = 13,6 ºC
Temp. máxima dia 20 de Agosto = 32,3 ºC; temp. mínima dia 20 de Agosto = 13,8 ºC
Temp. máxima dia 21 de Agosto = 34,2 ºC; temp. mínima dia 21 de Agosto = 18,4 ºC
Temp. máxima dia 22 de Agosto = 35,2 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2019 às 10:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: ... muito raras as noites tropicais.



Mesmo de propósito  a mínima de hoje foi de 24,1 ºC (07h10)  ...

Logo à tarde a temperatura máxima deverá rondar os 37,0 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2019 às 19:31)

Estremoz: hoje com temperatura máxima de 35,9 ºC (15h45).


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2019 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor e registei a 1ª noite tropical por aqui. 

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC

@joralentejano , hoje apareceu a tua terra no programa da RTP1, bem interessante essa zona,a visitar no futuro.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Ago 2019 às 20:41)

Boa tarde. 
Estou pelo Alentejo (Arealão, Ermidas do Sado) desde quarta feira, e como tinha a estação desmontada, resolvi trazê-la para fazer registos durante estes dias. 

Quarta-feira, dia 21
Min. 18.9°c (23:57) sem dados da noite 
Max. 34 7°c (15:17)
HR. 79 / 28
Vento max. 24 Km/h Oeste

Quinta-feira, dia 22
Min. 13.1°c (6:59)
Max. 36.7°c (14:48)
HR. 88 / 33
Vento max. 31 Km/h Oeste

Sexta-feira, dia 23
Min. 15.9°c (7:13) 
Max. 36.8°c (15:37)
HR. 80 / 30
Vento max. 24 Km/h Oeste

Por agora sigo com 25.1°c e 60%HR. 
O vento que acelera sempre por volta das 14:30 / 15:00 hoje desacelerou mais cedo que o normal. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2019 às 23:43)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia quente e com alguns cumulus durante a tarde. Pode ser que na segunda haja alguma animação.
Mínima de hoje tropical, coisa rara por aqui. 
Máx:* 36,9ºC*
Min: *21,6ºC*

Agora,* 25,5ºC*. 
_______


algarvio1980 disse:


> @joralentejano , hoje apareceu a tua terra no programa da RTP1, bem interessante essa zona,a visitar no futuro.


É verdade, e tenho a certeza que não te vais arrepender dessa visita.  Quando pensares nisso, se necessitares de alguma informação podes perguntar.
Cumprimentos!!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2019 às 00:03)

Boas. Depois de algum tempo com o vento de NNW e a temperatura a descer aos poucos, eis que recomeça a subir com a viragem do vento para NE. Sigo com 29.8ºC e vento moderado de NNE. Máxima de 36.0ºC e mínima de 23.4ºC após o vento ter virado para SE a meio da madrugada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Ago 2019 às 00:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor e registei a 1ª noite tropical por aqui.
> 
> Máxima: 30.4ºC
> mínima: 20.4ºC
> ...


Só agora?? Pelos vistos, Olhão é um sítio "fresco". 

Já em Tavira registaram-se mais 3 noites tropicais este mês, elevando o número de noites para um total de 14 noites tropicais este verão, ou 67% do valor normal. 
Apesar de não ser dessa região, já estive lá e é de facto um Alentejo diferente. A maior das pessoas pensa que o Alentejo é só planícies e colinas, mas o Alentejo está cheio de paisagens diferentes. Por exemplo, a paisagem da costa do Sudoeste é bastante diferente do Alentejo que a maior parte das pessoas tem em mente. Por outro lado, a Serra de São Mamede preserva ainda algumas florestas com plantas nativas, enquanto que em outras serras há o predomínio do eucalipto.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2019 às 01:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Apesar de não ser dessa região, já estive lá e é de facto um Alentejo diferente. A maior das pessoas pensa que o Alentejo é só planícies e colinas, mas o Alentejo está cheio de paisagens diferentes. Por exemplo, a paisagem da costa do Sudoeste é bastante diferente do Alentejo que a maior parte das pessoas tem em mente. Por outro lado, a Serra de São Mamede preserva ainda algumas florestas com plantas nativas, enquanto que em outras serras há o predomínio do eucalipto. -


Sem dúvida! É uma região que em pouca distância tem paisagens e climas completamente diferentes. Como já referi várias vezes, a minha terra fica no meio de dois climas diferentes, um que é mais típico de montanha e outro que é o mais característico de grande parte do Alentejo sendo que a paisagem da zona de C. Maior é muito idêntica à do Baixo Alentejo e depois temos Badajoz que é das cidades mais quentes da PI. Enquanto que essa mesma zona e a de Elvas têm menos de 600mm de precipitação, Portalegre tem cerca de 800mm e a zona de Marvão e o ponto mais alto de S. Mamede penso que têm mais de 900mm. Não é por acaso que a Barragem do Caia foi construída, pois, o Rio Caia tem cheias históricas. No entanto, os últimos anos não têm sido favoráveis. 
No que diz respeito à floresta, felizmente por aqui está preservada e em poucos lados se vê um eucalipto. Já o mesmo não se pode dizer das zonas a Norte de Portalegre, principalmente no concelho de Nisa. 
_____________
Mais uma noite quente. Estão* 24,2ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2019 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui o dia de hoje segue mais fresco, 32.9ºc e 34%HR, o vento vai soprando de Sudoeste.
A máxima até ao momento é de 33.6ºc, registo das 13:53, enquanto a mínima desceu aos 16.4ºc pelas 7:04
Durante a noite tivemos uma situação rara por estas bandas, a temperatura subiu até aos 25ºc a meio da noite e o vento acompanhou com o aumento de intensidade.
00.00 : 19.1°c - 5 km/h
01.00 : 18.6°c - 6 km/h
02.00 : 22.2°c - 13 Km/h
03.00 : 24.9°c - 18 Km/h
04.00 : 23.6°c - 14 Km/h
05.00 : 19.8°c - 0 Km/h
06.00 : 17.6°c - 2 Km/h
07.00 : 16.6°c - 3 Km/h
08.00 : 18.8°c - 2 Km/h


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2019 às 16:13)

o ténue levante fez regressar de imediato as "águas de verão" ao algarve. 

está-se bem na praia.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2019 às 16:51)

Estremoz: tarde muito quente, com céu muito carregado de nebulosidade e subida significativa de temperatura relativamente a ontem... 37,4 ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2019 às 23:23)

Boa noite.
Hoje o dia foi mais fresco por cá. 
A máxima ficou pelos 33.7ºc registados ás 16:49, mas entre as 12:00 e as 18:00 não baixou dos 32ºc.
Agora acabou de baixar dos 20ºc, sigo com 19.8ºc e 63%HR.
O Vento atingiu os 24 Km/h Sudoeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2019 às 10:47)

Boas.
Parece que a previsão de trovoada para aqui se esfumou, nem aviso há... Mas à noite mantiveram, veremos. Sigo com 22.0ºC e 61% HR com vento fraco de SW. Uma bela diferença dos últimos dias. Mínima de 15.7ºC.


----------



## vamm (25 Ago 2019 às 12:05)

Por aqui 33ºC e 22%HR


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2019 às 12:31)

Começam a formar-se células para Norte da Serra de São Mamede, e assim deverá ser durante o "evento" todo, sem ver um raio. Células de sul nunca chegam inteiras aqui.  24.7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2019 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e abafado.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC

A AEMET coloca aviso amarelo para Ayamonte amanhã, mas vendo as previsões o ECM mostra essa possibilidade, mas já o Harmonie não mostra nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2019 às 22:37)

Boas,
Alguns raios a norte daqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2019 às 22:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Alguns raios a norte daqui.


E vi mais um ou dois a Oeste, mas apenas isso. Está vento de nordeste e a humidade a descer, duvido que vá ser como os modelos ainda dizem. 24.6ºC e 41% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 00:07)

Boas,
Dia mais fresco, mas sem trovoadas. Não é que resolvam alguma coisa, mas sempre animam! 
Contentei-me com o poente... 

















___________
Máx: *32,8ºC*
Min: *16,4ºC*

*23,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Ago 2019 às 00:59)

Trovoada em Évora


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 02:01)

Boas, alguns relâmpagos para o quadrante oeste, com cadência baixa, células a formarem-se nos sítios do costume. Vindas de SE nunca chegam à cidade, tanto que no radar dissipam-se na aproximação. Ainda assim, já são audíveis trovões e já piscou a luz. 20.8ºC com vento de SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 02:56)

Começa a aumentar a cadência a SW, e há células na vertente NE da Serra de São Mamede também. 19.7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 03:00)

Cadência significativa a oeste. Bigorna gigante a SE e já tem descargas...
Noite excelente, estão *20,2ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 03:10)

Valente descarga que desligou metade dos candeeiros aqui da rua.  Afinal sempre há alguma festa...
A célula de Fronteira/Avis está impressionante!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 03:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Valente descarga que desligou metade dos candeeiros aqui da rua.  Afinal sempre há alguma festa...
> A célula de Fronteira/Avis está impressionante!


Essa célula deve estar a dar que falar por lá... Aqui continuam os raios, relâmpagos e trovões ao longe. A luz já quase foi abaixo duas vezes também. Nada de chuva ou trovoada por perto no entanto, uma célula que vinha de Monforte acabou por se dissipar.












Edit: Só gostava de saber é porque é que acontece sempre isto...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 05:44)

Bom, cá está ela mesmo por cima. Acabo de acordar com vários estrondos mesmo por cima, estou sem electricidade. Vento e chuva forte.

5mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 05:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, cá está ela mesmo por cima. Acabo de acordar com vários estrondos mesmo por cima, estou sem electricidade. Vento e chuva forte.
> 
> 5mm.


Para termos algo, tinha que se formar aqui em cima.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 06:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para termos algo, tinha que se formar aqui em cima.


Aproveitar, que é uma raridade 

Entretanto continua algum vento com 19 graus. 48 km/h de rajada atual. A luz já piscou forte de novo e ainda se ouvem trovões.


----------



## vamm (26 Ago 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia. Ourique, super calmo, com 15.4ºC e 88%HR


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2019 às 09:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, cá está ela mesmo por cima. Acabo de acordar com vários estrondos mesmo por cima, estou sem electricidade. Vento e chuva forte.
> 
> 5mm.



No centro da cidade deve ter recebido uma bela descarga, pois acordei com uma forte vibração em toda a casa. Aposto que foi este o "despertador"


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 12:17)

Sim, parece que houve várias partes da cidade que ficaram sem electricidade até às 8h da manhã. Aqui na zona por acaso voltou dentro de 10 minutos.

6mm de acumulado, a maioria destes em pouco tempo durante a formação da célula. Madrugada de trovoada sempre ao longe até às 5 da manhã quando caiu o Carmo e a Trindade.  Sigo com 25.6ºC e vento moderado de SE. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (26 Ago 2019 às 12:28)

Boa tarde,

Que madrugada espectacular aqui pelo Alto Alentejo (Gavião),  já sem grande esperança de ver instabilidade e do nada acordo com relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos ,trovões abafados e chuva torrencial. Esta situação durou cerca de 2h desde as 2h às 4h.  

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2019 às 13:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia mais fresco, mas sem trovoadas. Não é que resolvam alguma coisa, mas sempre animam!
> Contentei-me com o poente...
> 
> ...


@joralentejano belas cores

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 14:21)

Manmarlopes disse:


> @joralentejano belas cores
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!!


----------



## JPAG (26 Ago 2019 às 14:24)

Boas. 

Por Vila Viçosa continua a fazer efeito o "escudo protector" que impede as trovoadas de se aproximarem.. 

Caíram uns pingos ao inicio da manhã que não chegaram a molhar o chão. O tempo segue bastante agradável, oportunidade de refrescar um pouco as casas das altas temperaturas dos últimos dias. 

Durante a noite, por volta das 2/3h ouviram-se uns trovões muito ao longe, provavelmente da trovoada da zona de Elvas/Badajoz. 

Neste momento trovoada a fazer-se sentir no sul de Badajoz, mas parece que a animação está praticamente toda do outro lado da fronteira... 

A hipótese de trovoada aqui surge do eco amarelo entre o Redondo e Alandroal que podem deixar mais uns pingos aqui..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 14:26)

Forma-se uma célula a Norte daqui, mas estão com um movimento um pouco errático e estacionárias, vamos ver como será a tarde. 26.9ºC e vento fraco a virar provavelmente devido à célula.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 14:29)

Boas,
Houve inundações em Elvas devido à célula que se formou sobre aquela zona ao inicio da manhã. Aqui por Arronches, como é hábito está tudo seco sendo que apenas caíram uns pingos. Em todo o lado se formaram células menos aqui, é impressionante!  Mas vá lá, durante a madrugada ainda vi umas boas descargas.

*29,2ºC *


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 14:32)

Começa a chover fraco. 26.7ºC.

Edit: Intensificação do vento e 6.2mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 14:43)

Orografia a fazer sombra, aguaceiro forte aqui em frente mas não aqui mesmo em cima onde a célula se está a expandir, a célula está minuciosamente a evitar a zona  Ainda assim, continua o chuvisco, algum vento e trovões dispersos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2019 às 14:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, parece que houve várias partes da cidade que ficaram sem electricidade até às 8h da manhã. Aqui na zona por acaso voltou dentro de 10 minutos.
> 
> 6mm de acumulado, a maioria destes em pouco tempo durante a formação da célula. Madrugada de trovoada sempre ao longe até às 5 da manhã quando caiu o Carmo e a Trindade.  Sigo com 25.6ºC e vento moderado de SE. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h.



@SpiderVV a título de curiosidade e durante o Inverno, ventos do quadrante NE trazem normalmente muito frio e tempo seco, enquanto de SE originam tempo ameno e probabilidade elevada de instabilidade? Acho que irás perceber logo o porquê da pergunta


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 14:52)

Acaba de cair um raio a menos de 1 km daqui (a olhómetro), que estrondo. Chove com intensidade! 7.2mm.




Dias Miguel disse:


> @SpiderVV a título de curiosidade e durante o Inverno, ventos do quadrante NE trazem normalmente muito frio e tempo seco, enquanto de SE originam tempo ameno e probabilidade elevada de instabilidade? Acho que irás perceber logo o porquê da pergunta


Bem, a orografia "ajuda" nas duas situações, mas é relativamente incomum trovoadas vindas de SE por exemplo atingirem a cidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 14:54)

Mais um raio seguindo de estrondo, chove torrencialmente, 10mm!

124 mm/h de rain rate. Não pára de chover.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 14:54)

Célula de Portalegre:





Muitas células à volta...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 15:02)

Já começa a acalmar a chuva ainda com alguma trovoada, 15.2mm. 9.2mm nos últimos 20 minutos!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

Chove torrencialmente com granizo!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 15:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chove torrencialmente com granizo!


Aqui também caiu algum granizo mas muito pouco no meio da chuva. Vamos ver se se formam mais que atinjam esta zona. 

17.8mm, chove moderado e continua a trovoada.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 15:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui também caiu algum granizo mas muito pouco no meio da chuva. Vamos ver se se formam mais que atinjam esta zona.
> 
> 17.8mm, chove moderado e continua a trovoada.


Aqui também já está a acalmar, mas foi sem dúvida uma bela trovoada, os trovões ainda se ouvem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 15:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui também caiu algum granizo mas muito pouco no meio da chuva. Vamos ver se se formam mais que atinjam esta zona.
> 
> 17.8mm, chove moderado e continua a trovoada.



Quase 20 mm, para esta altura do ano, é uma maravilha, não é que mude o cenário de seca que estamos a viver, mas pelo menos rega as plantas da horta.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 15:24)

Parecia que estava acalmar, mas os trovões continuam bem fortes.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 15:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quase 20 mm, para esta altura do ano, é uma maravilha, não é que mude o cenário de seca que estamos a viver, mas pelo menos rega as plantas da horta.


Sim, ficou fixa nos 19mm. Ainda se ouvem muitos trovões, muito escuro a SE do que passou agora aqui.

18.3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 15:33)

Não pára de trovejar, a célula parece estar estática aqui.
Entretanto arrefeceu, e estão cerca de 18°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 15:38)

A trovoada não pára mesmo, mas está toda a sul já. Exceto uma célula a formar-se agora para os lados da Póvoa e Meadas.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 15:49)

Chove com intensidade finalmente! *19,9ºC*, que tombo


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Ago 2019 às 15:51)

Grande chuvada na Amareleja 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-amareleja/


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 15:56)

Recomeça a chover fraco, 19.4mm. Acho que a bigorna da célula anterior está a impedir o desenvolvimento de mais células aqui mais perto.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 15:56)

Passado quase 5 meses aí está a abençoada....






Água suja a correr por todo o lado.
*19,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 16:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Passado quase 5 meses aí está a abençoada....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A abençoada chuva tão desejada por todos nós, e esperemos que dentro em breve venha para ficar é de vez. Estas primeiras chuvadas, são sempre as que lavam os telhados, que vão acumulando a sujidade de vários meses. Hoje aqui apenas caiu uns pingos durante a manhã, mas só se sentiam a cair na pele.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2019 às 16:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, cá está ela mesmo por cima. Acabo de acordar com vários estrondos mesmo por cima, estou sem electricidade. Vento e chuva forte.
> 
> 5mm.



Já estavas a "chorar" que as trovoadas nunca chegavam! 

Nunca subestimes o tempo!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2019 às 16:20)

MSantos disse:


> Já estavas a "chorar" que as trovoadas nunca chegavam!
> 
> Nunca subestimes o tempo!


É mais uma frustração "meteolouca" do que uma frustração real dizer que as trovoadas nunca chegam, especialmente se a previsão estiver ao lado, conhecendo a dinâmica do sítio. 

Começa a aumentar a temperatura com 19.6ºC. Já não se ouvem tantos trovões, sigo com 20.0mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 16:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> É mais uma frustração "meteolouca" do que uma frustração real dizer que as trovoadas nunca chegam, especialmente se a previsão estiver ao lado, conhecendo a dinâmica do sítio.
> 
> Começa a aumentar a temperatura com 19.6ºC. Já não se ouvem tantos trovões, sigo com 20.0mm.


Por acaso concordo contigo, trovoadas de SE nunca costumam beneficiar esta zona, por vezes as melhores vêm de N/ No como aconteceu hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 16:39)

Chove bem! Provavelmente formou-se algo aqui por cima que ainda não aparece no radar...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Ago 2019 às 16:41)

Trovoada a intensificar-se bastante em Évora. O fim da tarde promete.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2019 às 16:43)

O sol já vai espreitando.
21,4mm.


----------



## JPAG (26 Ago 2019 às 16:57)

Bem, depois de me queixar que nunca apareciam trovoadas por aqui, S.Pedro respondeu-me com uma 

Há cerca de 1 hora, trovões, vento forte, grande arrefecimento e nos últimos minutos alguns aguaceiros. 

Grande linha de instabilidade, de Beja a Portalegre. Pelo que tenho visto descarregou bem na zona Borba-Estremoz, com relatos de granizo. 

Em Vila Viçosa cada vez mais escuro e trovões cada vez mais fortes. Vem nesta direção, mas perdeu alguma intensidade. Mas mesmo assim é com cada estrondo..


----------



## JPAG (26 Ago 2019 às 17:02)

Video junto a Brinches (Serpa):


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 17:06)

JPAG disse:


> Video junto a Orada (Borba):



Que loucura, tanta água que se vai embora, e amanhã está tudo seco de novo, pois nem uma gota de água entra no solo.
Parece uma ribeira, em pleno inverno, que decidiu invadir a estrada.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2019 às 17:10)

Agora






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Ago 2019 às 17:43)

Vista para a célula de Beja


----------



## JPAG (26 Ago 2019 às 21:05)

Bem, passada a animação é tempo de fazer um balanço. 

O evento aqui deu para animar um pouco já que houve trovoada aqui nas redondezas por mais do que 1h. A nível de chuva foi bastante mau. Apenas uns aguaceiros que assentaram o pó, mas que aqui em Vila Viçosa nem chegou a ser suficiente para molhar por baixo das maiores árvores. Na aldeia dos meus avós, perto do Alandroal, na zona raiana, nem sequer chegou a chover. Em Elvas, a 20 km da aldeia, até inundações e cortes de luz houve, o que evidencia bem o curto alcance destes fenómenos.

Deixo aqui também um vídeo da situação em que se encontra a Barragem do Lucefecit (a barragem mais perto de Vila Viçosa). É verdade que não é uma barragem muito grande e que basta um ano "normal" de precipitação para voltar ao normal, mas é sempre triste ver estas imagens. Pelo que me foi dito já há constrangimentos na agricultura (pois a barragem é usada sobretudo na irrigação) e já foram (ou vão ser) retirados peixes de forma a salvaguardar a pouca água existente.
De acordo com o Snirh, em Julho estava a 16%, agora deve estar a rondar os 10%. A Barragem da Vigia, também aqui perto, está ainda numa situação ainda pior, correndo o risco de secar (por completo!!) no próximo mês.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 21:57)

JPAG disse:


> Bem, passada a animação é tempo de fazer um balanço.
> 
> O evento aqui deu para animar um pouco já que houve trovoada aqui nas redondezas por mais do que 1h. A nível de chuva foi bastante mau. Apenas uns aguaceiros que assentaram o pó, mas que aqui em Vila Viçosa nem chegou a ser suficiente para molhar por baixo das maiores árvores. Na aldeia dos meus avós, perto do Alandroal, na zona raiana, nem sequer chegou a chover. Em Elvas, a 20 km da aldeia, até inundações e cortes de luz houve, o que evidencia bem o curto alcance destes fenómenos.
> 
> ...


Essa Barragem esteve a 100% antes do verão do ano passado começar. Tal como a do Abrilongo, rapidamente enche, mas nestas situações perdem também muita água, pois, praticamente só servem para rega. E por falar em situações hidrológicas, a Barragem do Caia deve terminar este mês já bem abaixo dos 20%.
O próximo ano hidrológico será sem dúvida, decisivo e não sei o que será disto caso seja igual aos anteriores. 
_____________
A noite segue muito agradável com* 21,1ºC*.


----------



## AndréGM22 (26 Ago 2019 às 22:03)

Ilha da Armona, vista de hoje à tarde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Ago 2019 às 22:16)

Por Moura, também tivemos chuva e trovoada durante a tarde, mas sem, digamos, extravagâncias! Choveu moderadamente durante uns 10 a 15 minutos. Depois continuou a chover fraco durante cerca de 1 hora. Alguns raios e um ou outro trovão mais forte, mas nada de muito significativo.
O que destaco disto tudo? A frescura que está na rua, absolutamente revigorante e o cheiro intenso a "Campo Alentejano Ressequido que Foi Abençoado com Uma Bela Rega". Não sei como descrever isto melhor, mas o cheiro é tão agradável e tão vincado que mesmo dentro de casa se faz sentir (claro que as janelas estão todas escancaradas!). Como alguém disse há pouco: parece que a natureza, que estava morta de sede, renasceu e libertou um fogo de artifício de moléculas voláteis para comemorar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2019 às 22:30)

*Chuva forte provocou mais de 20 inundações e desalojou uma idosa em Elvas*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-20-inundacoes-e-desalojou-uma-idosa-em-elvas

Olhando, para os acumulados da estação de Elvas, não vejo nada que justifique ter mais de 20 inundações,só se não passou o pior pela estação, de manhã numa hora caíram 2.7 mm e à tarde numa hora caíram 7.7 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 22:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Chuva forte provocou mais de 20 inundações e desalojou uma idosa em Elvas*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-20-inundacoes-e-desalojou-uma-idosa-em-elvas
> 
> Olhando, para os acumulados da estação de Elvas, não vejo nada que justifique ter mais de 20 inundações,só se não passou o pior pela estação, de manhã numa hora caíram 2.7 mm e à tarde numa hora caíram 7.7 mm.


A prova de como estas situações são demasiado localizadas está aí. O IPMA tem estações fora das localidades e algumas a uma distância significativa e por vezes não apanham aquilo que muitas vezes se passa dentro das mesmas, principalmente nestes casos. A de Elvas está algures na zona industrial, aparentemente.
Para além das notícias, uma pessoa conhecida que reside em Elvas disse o mesmo e que também houve vários cortes de luz.
Enquanto que a EMA acumulou 5,4mm (2,7mm em 2 horas) durante a passagem dessa célula, a netatmo a Norte da cidade, acumulou 11.1mm entre as 8 e as 9h.


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Ago 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite

Em modo vacances a reportar desde a Foz do Mira em Vila Nova de Milfontes.

Sem chuva ou trovoadas, mas eram visiveis os cumulos a leste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2019 às 23:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Chuva forte provocou mais de 20 inundações e desalojou uma idosa em Elvas*
> 
> Olhando, para os acumulados da estação de Elvas, não vejo nada que justifique ter mais de 20 inundações,só se não passou o pior pela estação, de manhã numa hora caíram 2.7 mm e à tarde numa hora caíram 7.7 mm.









 Cúmulo-nimbo próximo a atingir o estado maduro, com início de precipitação.
Fonte: Wikipédia

O melhor exemplo das precipitações induzidas por *convecção* (vertical) foi o que sucedeu em Elvas: inundações em algumas artérias da cidade (concerteza *ampliadas pelo grande desnível* de uns locais para outros) e a algumas centenas de metros pode nem ter chovido.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (27 Ago 2019 às 00:28)

Então!!..
Essa festança toda, super cheia de animação por aí a fora e os Algarves não foi convidado?
Mau, mau....


----------



## JPAG (27 Ago 2019 às 00:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Essa Barragem esteve a 100% antes do verão do ano passado começar. Tal como a do Abrilongo, rapidamente enche, mas nestas situações perdem também muita água, pois, praticamente só servem para rega. E por falar em situações hidrológicas, a Barragem do Caia deve terminar este mês já bem abaixo dos 20%.
> O próximo ano hidrológico será sem dúvida, decisivo e não sei o que será disto caso seja igual aos anteriores.



Sim, como disse anteriormente basta um ano dentro da média para voltar a encher. Mas não é frequente (pelo menos até hoje) chegar ao ponto em que chegou. Sempre me lembro de no verão a barragem baixar para valores por volta do 30/40%, mais coisa menos coisa. Apenas partilhei o vídeo para mostrar se encontra esta barragem, mas na generalidade das albufeiras da região a situação é semelhante (Lucefecit, Abrilongo, Caia, Monte Novo, Vigia, Divor, Monte da Rocha, etc etc). 
Caso o próximo ano hidrológico não seja bom ou acima da média acho que muitas destas barragens poderão ficar sem água no próximo verão...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (27 Ago 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia!
Ontem por Cuba registei 17.3mm! Começou pelas 17:45h e houve logo um corte de luz na zona, reposta 10min depois. Não houve granizo, o que seria péssimo para muitas culturas.
Já desde o dia 24/Abril que naquele sítio não chovia mais de 1mm num dia!... Ainda não tive acesso aos registos de rajada máxima e rain rate, quando tiver se houver algum dado relevante partilho!
No geral os solos estavam tão secos e compactos que evidentemente a maior parte da água perdeu-se por escorrência. As infiltrações só se registaram até cerca de 50cm... Ainda assim o cheiro a terra molhada e a sensação de "ar limpo" vale por tudo. =)


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2019 às 11:00)

Boas. A estação do IPMA registou 22.3mm ontem, aqui na zona fiquei com 20.0mm. Bela chuvada, penso que é o Agosto mais chuvoso desde que tenho registos (2011), e também o dia mais chuvoso do ano. Abençoada convecção...  Rain rate máximo de 124 mm/h.

Agora sigo com 22.8ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2019 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma poeira, mais fresco e sem noite tropical. 

Máxima: 26.4ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC

@joralentejano  e @Gerofil , obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2019 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e abafado. 

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 27.5ºC

A próxima noite será tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2019 às 22:47)

Boa Noite,
Dia de verão, normal para o final de Agosto. Algumas nuvens altas ao final do dia:












_____________
Máx: *33,7ºC*
Min: *15ºC*

Neste momento,* 24,2ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Ago 2019 às 23:26)

Estou para ver se chegamos aos 5 meses com precipitação abaixo de 1mm...É só chegar a 24 de Setembro mantendo este ritmo. 
Hoje estive pelo Alentejo e há verde e carregado... Onde existe uma linha de rega não há seca e até os sobreiros e azinheiras que ficam perdidos pelo meio prozam. Piores estão os outros... Fora do perímetro de rega de Alqueva é deserto!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Ago 2019 às 08:18)

Bom dia, 
Tenho andado um pouco desaparecido, mas o tempo é escasso. 
Podemos constatar que a sinoptica prevista é a característica de Setembro pelo que se aguarda as comuns trovoadas de Setembro, a lestada e finalmente calor no litoral...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2019 às 12:40)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi tropicalíssima com uma mínima de 22.6ºC, a mais alta do ano. Sigo com 31ºC e vento de SE. 

Setembro vai ser o mês com mais noites tropicais, por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Ago 2019 às 17:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a noite foi tropicalíssima com uma mínima de 22.6ºC, a mais alta do ano. Sigo com 31ºC e vento de SE.
> 
> Setembro vai ser o mês com mais noites tropicais, por aqui.


Entretanto, por Tavira:

*Junho: *
29/06 - 20,3°C

*Julho: *
20/07 - 21,5°C
21/07 - 21,6°C
23/07 - 20,7°C
24/07 - 20,5°C
25/07 - 20,7°C
31/07 - 20,9°C

*Agosto: *
4/08 - 22,0°C
5/08 - 20,4°C
10/08 - 20,9°C
18/08 - 22,8°C 
19/08 - 21,1ºC
22/08 - 20,9ºC
23/08 - 22,1ºC
24/08 - 21,5ºC
25/08 - 20,9ºC
26/08 - 20,7ºC
28/08 - 20,9ºC 
29/08 - 22,7ºC

Total: 19 noites tropicais (média: 19) 

É interessante como é que sítios tão próximos um do outro conseguem ser tão diferentes. E, neste caso, parece-me que Tavira é mais quente que Olhão, ou pelo menos assim o foi este ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2019 às 20:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Entretanto, por Tavira:
> 
> *Junho: *
> 29/06 - 20,3°C
> ...



Não é assim, tão próximo ainda está a cerca de 20 kms de Tavira e Tavira é bem mais quente que Olhão, tanto de dia como de noite. Quando tiveste em Cabanas tinhas sempre mínimas mais altas que eu. 

Por aqui, o dia foi quente.

Máxima: 31.3ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC
actual: 28.3ºC


----------



## frederico (29 Ago 2019 às 20:30)

Incrível a subida da temperatura da água do mar em poucos dias, de 18ºC para 23ºC, segundo o IPMA. Por experiência do passado, quando na bóia de Faro está a 23ºC na Manta Rota chega facilmente aos 26ºC durante a tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2019 às 21:09)

Boa Noite,
Dia quente com a máxima já novamente a passar os 35ºC e aparentemente será para continuar com humidade baixa, até mesmo durante a noite. Consequências da ausência da nortada.  Os modelos lá vão prevendo alguma instabilidade, mas num tira e põe como costume. 
Mínima ainda fresca.
Máx: *35,6ºC*
Min: *14,3ºC*

Neste momento,* 27,1ºC*.


----------



## comentador (29 Ago 2019 às 22:25)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco, quente e seco. A temperatura máxima atingiu 36,5 ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2019 às 15:42)

Boas, está-lhe a meter carvão, com 33,3°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2019 às 01:10)

Boas, mais uns dias sem nada para dizer... O típico. Sigo com 27.1ºC a aumentar, já que o vento se intensificou do quadrante norte após ter estado com vento fraco do quadrante sul e 24.8ºC.

A máxima ontem foi de 35.3ºC e mínima de 18.6ºC. Algum vento ao início da noite com rajada mxima de 33 km/h.

Edit: 27.7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2019 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC

Agosto acaba só com 5 noites tropicais, por aqui. Este Verão foram só 9 noites tropicais.


----------

